# CREAKS again



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello all,
Id like to bring a little prob i have with my eos,
When on bumpy roads and all windows closed and no music... i can hear creaks probably comin from the rare columns or from inside the back windows. They appear randomly from either the left or right side and i have never noticed both sides creakin. one more think that i ve noticed is that when i slightly open the respective back window the creak usually goes...
I have lubricated the seals 3 months ago so i think the creaks are not comin from the roof seals....cant be sure though... The creak sounds like one material hits or contacts another ... i could also describe it like very light rattles ....
its very difficult to determine the source of the sound








Anybody else noticed this? 







Rav


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (frostmage)*

It comes and goes on mine... I thought I had it nailed the other day and it was related to having the luggage cover in the 'up' rather than the 'down' position. However that wasn't the case. Next I cycled the roof and then it went away, however I'm sure it will be back..


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (mark_d_drake)*

yeap its not there all the time, it might go and then again appears....it has happened also the sound started







after 15 - 20 mins driving....I suspect that the sound comes from inside the back windows but i cant be sure of course


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
the luggage cover in the 'up' rather than the 'down' position. 
..
 Mark what is the luggage cover? I dont think my car has one? are you talking about the trunk lid? do you drive around with that open? I have heard some of that noise , but then it goes away, i thinks its the top creaking? Doug


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (minnvw)*

I was referring to the cover inside the trunk that has to be locked in place for the top to operate... I was wondering whether the noise was related to driving with the cover in the 'up' position, rather than the down position. 
Down








Up











_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:13 AM 8-8-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (minnvw)*

I was referring to the cover inside the trunk that has to be locked in place for the top to operate... I was wondering whether the noise was related to driving with the cover in the 'up' position, rather than the down position.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

mark oh thanks for explaining that,Im pretty sure the creak i hear is coming from the roof? seams, gaskets? Doug


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

I get the creaking when my top is down on the driver's side around the base of the rear side window. The dealer has tried to fix it two times and each time they have made it worse and added more "insulation". It is MOST noticable driving over brick roads where it is a continuous creaking.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

yeap on brick roads its quite annoying... i suppose u mean roof closed right?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (frostmage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frostmage* »_yeap on brick roads its quite annoying... i suppose u mean roof closed right? 

No, my top is creak free with the top up, it only happens when the top is down, I think it is the front arm of the top that is rubbing on it's resting place when it is in the down position. Krytoxing the car made no difference.


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*only creaks once... then it seats...?*

Many days (not like today since it is about 102 outside) I have the top down and then close it when I get home. The next morning I leave the driveway and as I am backing out I hear the roof creak as I back over the curb. Then nothing. Even if I go over bumps or other curbs. It is like the roof "seated" itself in that rocking over the curb? 
I've always wondered if the roof can vary so much between Eos to Eos as if they all fit a little tighter or looser depending on the assembly? And if creaking starts... is there a way to re-tighten it?
Of course I'm sure if this was a solvable problem we wouldn't be talking about this now anyway. Just a thought and maybe someone who is more familiar with the mechanism may have some insight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gnasher (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (frostmage)*

Yes I get the creaking over my right hand shoulder (it's a right hand drive car). It seems to come from the rear window area, but I can't pinpoint it. The strange thing is - if I lower the rear window it doesn't make any difference. My car has only done 3000 miles - so I would not expect any creaks this early.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (Gnasher)*

There was a post several weeks ago about lubricating the "locking" hooks on each side. You can see these and what they lock to with the top down.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (vweosdriver)*

This is what I have noticed in regard to the creaks I've noticed. Typically it is caused by moisture between the seals. It is worst after a rain whether or not the seals are lubricated well or not. I've learned to bring the car into my garage when it's raining, dry it off a little, then take the top down and allow the seals to dry. When I bring the top back up dry, the creaks are gone or mostly gone.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (kpiskin)*

Yes, I agree with you and noticed the same thing too. Exactly what I usually would do after rain or car wash. Open the top and park inside garage overnight. And when the car is nice and dry, the creak will be gone.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (Gnasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnasher* »_Yes I get the creaking over my right hand shoulder (it's a right hand drive car). It seems to come from the rear window area, but I can't pinpoint it. The strange thing is - if I lower the rear window it doesn't make any difference. My car has only done 3000 miles - so I would not expect any creaks this early. 

this is exactly what i mean Gnasher.... and yes when i slightly lower the rare window the sound goes...thats why t think it might not be a roof problem but somethin with the window base maybe


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (frostmage)*

btw are there any reports of probs regarding the rare windows and sounds comin out of there or from inside or the bases?


----------



## Gnasher (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (frostmage)*

I can find no movement in the rear window. I have pushed and pulled the window when it is raised and it feels solid. I think the creak is in the window mechanism itself.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (Gnasher)*

I noticed a creak started after I last cleaned the car. Where the rear window meets the rear deck lid, there is a chrome strip. I thought it looked a bit dirty, almost chalky, so I polished it clean with a cloth. I didn't use any soap or chemicals directly, but the cloth did have a bit of left over Armor All on it.
Next day, a creak in the rear window. Almost sounds like rubbing your fingers across a balloon. Since then, it comes and goes. I haven't made note of the humidity, but this may have something to do with it, particularly when any trace of moisture gets "locked" in between the roof seal and the chrome strip. I haven't been too worried about it as it is not that loud or persistant and it sometimes "seats itself" and goes away after a bump or two as some others have described.
I am going to let the delaer know when I am up for service and will also pick up a bottle of Kryotox, to make sure it is liberally applied. 
If this doesn't work, I wonder if something with a bit of powder would do the trick, since the creaking started quite clearly after I wiped up a bit of dusty residue . Since the seal faces down and is on the rear of the car, it is not at a very likely angle to have water sprayed in such a way as to penetrate a "dusty" seal.
At any rate, if someone tries this approach, it would be interesting to see if it works. I guess the only real caution might to use a powder that would not eventually dry out the rubber on the lower lip of the rear window.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (jgermuga)*

It has been reported earlier that this seal is not rubber but fabric and therefore don't Krytox it. I did once and it just soaks in and is gone.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (Gnasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnasher* »_I can find no movement in the rear window. I have pushed and pulled the window when it is raised and it feels solid. I think the creak is in the window mechanism itself.

yeap it sounds quite reasonable...and it also seems that the sound comes from inside there...
so some part of the mechanism ((probably a plastic one) must not be very solid - well made and randomly contacts some other part, although the window itself stands perfectly solid on its position.. 
The problem is that i cant get in there on my own







to check it out
I used to have a 2door Golf IV and i remember that there was a huge window problem with the car windows (they were fallin down) until VW acknowledged the problem and replaced succesfully some parts of the mechanism...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (frostmage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frostmage* »_
I used to have a 2door Golf IV and i remember that there was a huge window problem with the car windows (they were fallin down) until VW acknowledged the problem and replaced succesfully some parts of the mechanism...

And it wasn't just the defective window regulators (which cause those window drops). One of the rear windows in my '04 passat stopped going down but would roll up. That turned out to be another common problem with a plastic dowel type pin which worked itself out of its home. A simple fix after removing the door panel still something that should not happen. Given VW's track record with windows this is one area that concerned me with the Eos having an even more complex window system which operates much more frequently (every time a door is opened) then in other vehicles. I guess time will tell.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

solar , have faith young man, think postive, ha i had a new 76 rabbit too , was a " real work of art" too ha but weve come along way baby, I dont think moving those window up or down 1/8 of a inch is going to wear much out. Doug


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (frostmage)*

I have a 2008 2.0T it has a creek/rattle that comes from the sun shade. If I open the sun roof or drop the top the sun shade is retracted all the way back. In that positon is rattles. All I do is pull the sun shade forward about 1 1/2 to 2 inches and it stops. Try that.
Adam


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

I have had this problem since almost the first day I had my EOS last September. It has been driving me crazy, I thought I had just got a lemon - and was so relieved to see that I am not alone ! ! - I have had it in to VW service 3 times, and in fact just today picked it up again after another attempt. Today I had my fingers crossed, thinking it was finally fixed, then I went over a bump and DAMN there it was again - that same creaking sound from the right side back window/column area. It did seem today however that my VW dealer (Capilano VW N. Vancouver) were aware of it from VWOA as they said they had tried doing 'what VW recommended" for this problem. So maybe at last VW will actually take notice and fix it ! Mine creaks top up or top down, and from what I can tell with no pattern, although I am interested to read about others experience. The only thing that seemed to work for me to aleviate it (or perhaps to just vent some anger) was to BANG HARDLY on the rear flap (the one that opens when the roof activates) - and then BANG some more on the part of the trunk that meets that same general area. It might just be my imagination, but it does seem to work for 15-20 mins. Then it comes back. So if I am happy to drive my car for 20 mins, pull over BANG the rear right window area repeatedly, and then drive on it is all fine. Of course this is all very embarrassing, as both my passengers and passing motorists must think I am mad ! I have honestly been considering either ordering another EOS (as I do love the car) in hopes to fix the problem, or buy a new car all together.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

expound i totally understand how u feel ....same feelings here too.....and although i im very happpy with this car on the othr hand these creaks really spoil the great feeling u could get drivin it... if as you say VW is aware of the problem then what is the ''recommended solution'' did they tell you ?? 
or somebody else knows?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (expound)*

I have not experienced these creaks at all. I had some roof rattles after I took delivery but a Krytox application took care of those. Rather then going neanderthal on the rear trim pieces (and beating on that flap might bring you a whole heap of grief regarding roof operation), why not try looking in there yourself by partially opening the roof. Try to wiggle things to see it you can recreate the sounds that you hear. If all else fails try lubricating parts that contact each other. I understand your frustration but remember that dealers are not miracle workers. There's no magic wond waved and all is well. Success depends on the skills of the technicians diagnosing the problem. Try another dealer.


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

So after 12 months of aggravating daily creaks that have driven me insane, and 4 trips to the VW dealer, I have decided to trade me EOS in for a higher quality car. I have ordered a new 2008 Mercedes Benz 350 AMG 4AMATIC (AWD) - only about $10,000 more than an EOS and LOADED with so many more features that I really want (AWD, Bluetooth, NAV, Xenon, full iPod integration) - and it has a FULL LENGTH panoramic glass sunroof that extends the full length of the car. I enjoyed my EOS aside from the incredible CREAKS - and know that others probably had a better experience than I did.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: CREAKS again (expound)*

I see....
well ill try to locate the source.







...Im convinced that the rattle is comin from the rear windows or this area.....(maybe the plastic thing-lid that opens and closes when the roof operates) 
One more thing is that when i slightly move the respective rear window (1-3 cm) the rattle disaprears.....
any opinions - experiences - views on the matter would be considered very valuable !!! I repeat thats 90 % is not a lubrication issue since the car has been lubricated...and the sound resemples a rattle comin from the rear columns - windows usually the left side in my case.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Tire pressure*

I hate to sound like a broken record but I encourage everyone to vary their tire pressure and correlate it noise, comfort and performance.
My Eos at 36psi is like a box of nails and ceramic tiles. Dropped to 30psi, the vehicle is transformed. If I had to drive it at 36psi, I would trade it in right now. (Maybe not right now, but in a year or so for the new Audi A4.)


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: CREAKS again (expound)*

I had a friend that had both an ML550 and an SL550 within the past 2 years and both were traded off under 6000 due to rattle and creaks. Don't think by buying a "premium" car you are not going to get away from this. I am by no means discounting the creaking with the Eos as I have the same issue and I would probably trade it off if I used my car more often. But before buying, I'd take the car on a lengthy test drive on a bumpy brick road.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: CREAKS again (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I had a friend that had both an ML550 and an SL550 within the past 2 years and both were traded off under 6000 due to rattle and creaks. Don't think by buying a "premium" car you are not going to get away from this. I am by no means discounting the creaking with the Eos as I have the same issue and I would probably trade it off if I used my car more often. But before buying, I'd take the car on a lengthy test drive on a bumpy brick road.

You guys are making me nervous and pushing me towards this.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:37 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*are you sure*

Its not a convertible.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: are you sure (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Its not a convertible. 

The whole leak and creak thing is making me nervous about convertibles in general. The 1 series coupe is also going to be available as a soft top too, but you already knew that.
The 1 series is supposed to be one of the quietest BMWs there is. That's one of the things people always noticed about my 3 series (especially in college with people who had no prior experience with BMWs) the first time people went for a drive, they would always comment on how quiet the car was, especially at interstate speed. It was nice to be more isolated from all the noise in the world than your average joe.
The second thing they complimented me on was the leather interior, but it was really vinyl.


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

*Creak Update*

Thought I would give you all an update - I took my car into VW again (5th time) today - they have asked to keep the car for 2 Days ! - the are disassembling the whole roof & window area in order to try and find the problem that is causing the persistent creaks & rattles. Lets just hope they put it all back together OK. ! I pick it up tomorrow, so I will be sure to let you all know if the problem is fixed, and if so, what they did to fix it.


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Creak Update (expound)*

waiting anxioulsy for your results...!!!
i also had a walk at my dealer today and i told him about the rattle sound...he said that except the sounds arisin from non lubrication of the roof seals nothin like this has been ever reported to him.. so he asked me to bring him the car in and have alook at the rear area columns and window mechanism....


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Good luck*

I hope they find/fix the problem(s).
Fortunately, I have no creaks, rattles, or leaks. I took it to the carwash - manual high pressure hose - and not a drop entered. Hopefully your vehicle will soon be more quiet.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *expound* »_Thought I would give you all an update - I took my car into VW again (5th time) today - they have asked to keep the car for 2 Days ! - the are disassembling the whole roof & window area in order to try and find the problem that is causing the persistent creaks & rattles. Lets just hope they put it all back together OK. ! I pick it up tomorrow, so I will be sure to let you all know if the problem is fixed, and if so, what they did to fix it.


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Creak Update (expound)*

OK - you are not going to believe this - they have isolated the rattle/creak to the GAS TANK - and specifically the part that goes from the filler cap to the actual tank. The tech had the car all pulled apart, and had taken off the protective shield in the wheel well that covers the pipe that goes to the tank, he shook the car, and sure enough that was the sound ! - so now they need to order a whole new gas tank ! This is why the creak/rattle only came from the right side of the car ! Now I have to wait for a few days while they get the part in and fit it.


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: are you sure (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The whole leak and creak thing is making me nervous about convertibles in general. The 1 series coupe is also going to be available as a soft top too, but you already knew that.
The 1 series is supposed to be one of the quietest BMWs there is. That's one of the things people always noticed about my 3 series (especially in college with people who had no prior experience with BMWs) the first time people went for a drive, they would always comment on how quiet the car was, especially at interstate speed. It was nice to be more isolated from all the noise in the world than your average joe.
The second thing they complimented me on was the leather interior, but it was really vinyl.

The problem with forums like this is that you only hear from the people that have issues. It is rare to hear about the cars that are running trouble free because those people are driving rather than reading about how to solve a problem.
My Eos doesn't leak. It doesn't rattle or squeak. If I drive it over aggressive ground (bumpy and uneven) then I get some chatter from the roof and seals. But, I expect that. It is a car that has movable components rather than welded or laser bonded components holding it together. We really can't expect that the four hooks that pull the roof into the support pillars will be as effective at stopping movement as permanent welds in a fixed-roof car. 
There are some trade-offs that we must accept when we buy a convertible. A few squeaks or creaks is one of them when we drive over bumpy roads. For the ability to drop the roof on a nice day, that's the price we pay. A Jetta is quiet inside, just like the BMW or Merc will be.
My car is solid and is much quieter than I originally expected. 
Wolf, I hope the small percentage of owners that have complained about the car problems don't turn you off the car. I love mine. Driving in it is pure pleasure. It doesn't matter that Vancouver weather doesn't allow for top-down driving all the time. It is great with the top up too.
This car is WAY better than the other convertibles I've been in. Way way better.








(just my thoughts...)
--Jon


_Modified by EOSmage at 10:18 AM 9-5-2007_


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Creak Update (expound)*

Cool that they found the issue! I'm glad for you. Although, in one of your posts before, I thought you said that you'd ordered your replacement car...








Hope you can cancel the order.
You live in the same area I do, maybe we should meet up and compare cars. 
--Jon


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Creak Update (expound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *expound* »_OK - you are not going to believe this - they have isolated the rattle/creak to the GAS TANK - and specifically the part that goes from the filler cap to the actual tank. The tech had the car all pulled apart, and had taken off the protective shield in the wheel well that covers the pipe that goes to the tank, he shook the car, and sure enough that was the sound ! - so now they need to order a whole new gas tank ! This is why the creak/rattle only came from the right side of the car ! Now I have to wait for a few days while they get the part in and fit it.

That's one of my dreams...having your car worked on by a technician who gives a darn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Creak Update (expound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *expound* »_OK - you are not going to believe this - they have isolated the rattle/creak to the GAS TANK - and specifically the part that goes from the filler cap to the actual tank. The tech had the car all pulled apart, and had taken off the protective shield in the wheel well that covers the pipe that goes to the tank, he shook the car, and sure enough that was the sound ! - so now they need to order a whole new gas tank ! This is why the creak/rattle only came from the right side of the car ! Now I have to wait for a few days while they get the part in and fit it.

Amazing how sound can transmit through a structure and sound like it is coming from somewhere else. Good to hear they stuck with it and found the problem.
Reminds me of a rattle I had in the door of a car. The mechanic test drove it, checked a few things out, test drove it again, pulled the interior door panel and checked everything thoroughly. Third test drive and when he came back he reached under the passenger seat and pulled out a pop bottle that was rattling against a spring. 
We both felt kind of stupid for not checking the simple things first, but from the drivers seat, that rattle sounded like it was coming from inside the door.
So... are you keeping the Eos now??
Kevin


----------

